# Rank the things that cause you anxiety at school



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

You can rank as many or as little things as you want, from least anxiety inducing to most anxiety inducing.


I'll start:


7. being watched while working.
6. introducing myself
5. offering feedback in group critiques
4. presenting ideas/sketches in group critiques
3. presenting ideas/sketches to the professor
2. critique.
1. running into professors




There's more that causes me anxiety but those are the biggies.


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

I hate public speaking such as presentation or debate
this is most thing make me feel nervous


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

1. Working in groups
2. Having free time in class- everyone talks about their life while I have nothing to say

3. Being called on when my hands not raised
4. Presenting


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Being asked about something I'm unsure of.


Must... learn.... EVERYTHING!!


Or else the buckaroo gets it.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

letitrock said:


> You can rank as many or as little things as you want, from least anxiety inducing to most anxiety inducing.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


All of these cause me anxiety as well. Forget about #2-#5! My mind always goes blank because I worry too much about how and what the other people must think of me that I lose focus on the task at hand and end up saying nothing and/or sneaking out of the class somehow. I end up looking like a real stupid a** most of the time. I don't really mind #7 though. I especially dread oral presentations and having to work in groups! :no


----------



## ctpa (Nov 1, 2010)

1. Anything that has to do with standing in front of the class I'm gone.


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

1: Presenting (didn't make me as anxious as other things suprisingly enough).
2: Break/lunch time (no structure to it, expected to socialise).
3: P.E, gave me more anxiety than anything else which I find really weird now.


----------



## srenee (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmm never thought about it really. But the biggies: Walking to/from class, waiting for class to begin like standing outside class waiting for the teacher to arrive-awkward!,free time in class, breaks between classes when I have nothing to do! And of course the whole possiblilty of getting called on. Can easily go on.


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Apr 22, 2011)

account deleted


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

- Presenting (by far the worst)
- "We're going to go around the room for introductions"
- "Everyone find a partner"
- Class discussions
- Group work
- That awkward time before the class starts when everyone chit chats
- Walking into a full class
- Talking to the professor one on one
- Sitting in a crowded cafeteria
- Crowded areas in general


----------



## Greg415 (Aug 24, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Being asked about something I'm unsure of.
> 
> Must... learn.... EVERYTHING!!
> 
> Or else the buckaroo gets it.


x2. I feel the same way


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

6. Sitting alone in the cafeteria
5. The minutes just before class starts and right after class ends when everyone is talking in groups, all BFF, and I, social retard that I am, have no one to talk to 
4. Speaking to prof one-on-one in their office
3. Speaking/asking questions in class (yet for some reason I do it all the time)
2. Presenting
1. Being questioned on a presentation or having something I've said in class be countered by a classmate or prof; Deer. In. Headlights.

All of the above but especially 1-4 wind up with me sweating like a mother****er, and if there's anything more fun than being anxious about a situation, it's having that anxiety compounded by worry that people will notice enormous pit stains. F'ing hyperhydrosis.


----------



## Aidy (Jul 18, 2010)

-being mentioned in front of the whole class
-supposed to communicate with the teachers
-being there at the class or passage between the intervals or break time, really dunno wat am i supposed to do


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

- Being asked to come up to the board to visually demonstrate something I've already had to explain from my seat vocally.
- Having to work in a group to present a topic to the class, with me not having an ounce of understanding of the topic, and everyone must speak once.
- Turning up late and disrupting classes
- Having to get up and collect an award in front of everyone at assembly.


----------



## DudeRanch (Apr 30, 2011)

Giving speeches/presentations, working in groups, being very very bad at making friends, just to name a few. I had to give a speech in a poli-sci class the other day and got a 1/5 on the "composure" part of grading  I also barely looked away from the paper and was sweating the whole time. Really embarrassing


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

- giving speeches
- introducing myself
- being alone around crowds of people
- doing a whole bunch of work and still getting a bad mark or a mark that is just not up to par.
- talking to professors with other people around
- getting called on randomly in class and being afraid of giving a total dumb answer.
- working in groups is a big one. I basically study animal science and had to do work in the barn and while I loved doing all the barn work I hated working with other people. Especially since my group didn't seem to like me and would actually bully/scapegoat me for everything bad that happened.


----------



## Epicfailture (Oct 2, 2008)

-presentations
-walking alone and seeing attractive girls
-Attractive girls sitting by me
-Girls


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Seeing other attractive people and wishing I was like them.


----------



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

1) Hot girl keeps looking at you.
2) Introducing yourself.
3) Picking a partner / group work.
4) Teacher looking for someone to answer his/her question.
5) Walking in crowded corridors! :afr


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

1. Speaking infront of the class/ presentations/speeches, etc. I am terrified to death of all of those.
2. Having to find a partner. Im always the one going 'umm who doesn't have a partner' which is incredibly awkward.
3. Class introductions- I actually dropped one of my classes just for that reason.
4. Having professors go 'can I talk to you?' infront of everyone, making people assume the worst.
5. Group projects! I am usually the one who does all the work because I am usually paired with idiots.


----------



## LWLPSK (May 3, 2011)

mostly oral presentation, especially when its in Spanish or English class


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

If you don't count performing in music courses, or maybe even if you do, number one would be being asked a question on the spot.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

4. roommate
3. leaving my dorm room
2. shy bladder
1. Eating in the dining halls


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

liilliiliilllil said:


> 1) Hot girl keeps looking at you.


This happens to me quite a bit, I do not know what it means.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Scale 1-10 1 being no anxiety 10 being the worst.

1. Walking into the school
2. Taking a seat in class
3. Asking for a pencil or asking someone what we are doing in class
4. Saying hi to the professor
5. Coming in late
6. Working in groups and having nothing to contribute
7. Working in pairs, waiting for someone to answer the professors questions
8. Reading out loud
9. Presentations
10. presentations and having to talk about yourself.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

"Partner up!" or "I want you to get in groups of three...":hide


----------



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

heyJude said:


> "Partner up!" or "I want you to get in groups of three...":hide


Worst is when they say groups of 3 and there are 25 ppl in the class... it's almost always guaranteed I'll the be the one who's left out!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

- Being asked a question in front of a group that I don't know the answer to or one that requires on the spot thinking which I don't do very well when put on the spot.
- When trying to learn to do a procedure, having a supervisor stand behind me, watching and becoming angry that I am not doing it fast enough.
- getting yelled at, especially in front of others.

I need to grow a thicker skin.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Presentations (including introductions on the first day).
2. Walking in late to a packed room.
3. Having someone I don't know sit in the seat beside me.
4. Not being able to eat = stomach growls during class.
5. When someone asks to copy something and I want to say no.
6. Explaining concepts to people.
7. The quietness during tests. (See #4)


----------



## mooseick (Aug 11, 2010)

1.presentations :/
2.a group project (that i could do perfectly well on my own..!)
3.stupid introductions v.v
4.i used to get really anxious whenever it got quiet for some reason, hated it :/ but it dosnt happen anymore, rarely. 
5.walking into a class with only a few people or just the teacher
6.saying how i am, and feeling bad b/c i dnt ask how they are 
7.when for some reason the teacher talks to me and everyone looks at me (center of attention=worse feeling in the world)
8.knowing the answer to a question for jeperdy but not raising my hand to answer
9.being in a group of people and most leave, leaving socially akward me and another random person by ourselves
10.had a horrible experience trying to call my dad to pick me up and two girls staring at me through the window

im sure theres more but i think i'll stop there. wasnt rlly from least to most but yeah


----------



## pure4status (Jan 2, 2011)

1. people calling me weird b'se they think am 'too silent'
2. having nothing to say in conversations with girls and them calling me 'boring'
3. teacher pointing you when you haven't raised your hand
4. presenting in-front of everyone in class.


----------



## Cruella (Mar 19, 2011)

letitrock said:


> 7. being watched while working.
> 6. introducing myself
> 5. offering feedback in group critiques
> 4. presenting ideas/sketches in group critiques
> ...


Those are the biggies for me too


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

-Presentations
-Having to team-up
-When my pen stops writing in the middle of a test (that happens way to much!) And i have to ask the teacher if i can borrow one. 
-That thing when teachers want all to stand up, go around and talk to each other. (usually on the first day in a new class)


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

1)Being called up by teachers to answer certain questions. 

2)Being monitored while doing work.

3)Break/free time especially when the class get into groups chatting while i'm being left out. 

4)Presentation.

5)Project discussions especially when I have nothing to contribute.

6)Eating in a crowded place.

7)Fear of being judged by classmates. 

8 ) Feeling pressured to break my silence and start talking to people. 

Not in order.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

1. Presenting in front of the class
2. Group Assignments
3. Introducing yourself to the class 
4. Running into people I had classes with before or knew in high school 
5. Meeting with Professors/Advisors


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

1) Presenting in front of the class

2) Asking/Answering questions out loud

3) Sitting on my own couple of minutes before class starts and not talk to anyone

4) Anticipation of group discussions 

5) Going to the class when the majority of people are already seated.

6) Fear of people judging me on my silence/sitting on my own

7) Pressure to talk to people

Lastly: 15 minutes Break time during classes


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

- presenting (getting an F sounds better):um:no:afr:|
- introductions,class discussions & group work
- walking into a full class
- crowded areas
- talking to ppl in general


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

1. Presentations/discussions with the whole class
2. Presentations/discussions with a small group
3. Picking partners**
4. Being called on, whether I expect it or not

**I was tempted to make this number one, after a terrible experience this semester. I'm taking a language class that involves partner work EVERY SINGLE DAY. And there are an odd number of students in the class. So guess who's always the odd one out?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

1.Presentations
2.Small talk with professors
3.Small talk with classmates


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

- Presenting / speaking in public
- Introducing myself / tell anything about myself
- Working in groups / with pairs
- Being watched while working
- Breaks and lunch time
- Being late sometimes (because of bus)
- Teacher wants that I answer to his/her question
- Being that weird loner in the eyes of others


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

Waiting outside the classroom with other classmates having conversations with friends because teacher is late
Lunch
being called on.
people behind me talking 
being looked at in the face
Having to partner up for assignments
Sitting in front
Walking into people i know
Grocery shopping..Shopping in general
Crowds and groups of ppl
Tests
Gym
Walking through hallways
Coming into classes late


----------



## gary busey (Dec 14, 2011)

Sitting in a circle.
Just the thought of sitting in a circle with more than 3 people and all eyes on you is enough to send my heart racing. I have gained some confidence by giving presentations standing, but going around the room and calling on people is my worst night mare.


----------



## rhubarb (Dec 16, 2011)

4)Being Called on (especially when I don't know the answer)
3)Being Forced to work in a group
2)Presentations
1)Talking to the Prof one on one


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Worst thing for me was being asked to run errands for teachers. "Right I need someone to go run up to (teacher)'s classroom and ask them to send down (pupil) for a word......", and it was ALWAYS me who would be picked. I'd have to walk upstairs shaking, stand outside the classroom door for ages worrying then chap it, walk in, EVERYONE would stare at me and the room would be in silence and my voice would crack and i'd have to then walk the pupil back down to my classroom. AWKWARD!


----------



## coconuts (Sep 16, 2011)

-speaking
-teacher not being able to hear me when I speak and ask me to repeat myself several times (I believe this once reduced 7 year old me to tears)
-being late
-not having anyone to sit with
-not being able to find a partner (in class, not life)
-being left out of a group
-missing an assignment


----------

